# First Swarm



## Tim KS (May 9, 2014)

And you are on your way.............. Good luck the rest of the year.


----------



## Fivej (Apr 4, 2016)

Your bees are very considerate. Congrats on the catch. J


----------



## snl (Nov 20, 2009)

I love swarms.... as long as they are not mine!


----------



## Grady Stanley (Jul 7, 2017)

Fivej said:


> Your bees are very considerate. J


Yeah, they made it easy......this time.


----------



## Eikel (Mar 12, 2014)

Oh but you're on a slippery slope - chasing swarms is very habit forming, like a dog chasing a car.


----------



## Jadeguppy (Jul 19, 2017)

That is awesome for you and great news for me. I have a few swarm traps out and am looking forward to swarming starting. I live in S. Santa Rosa country, just west of you.


----------



## Grady Stanley (Jul 7, 2017)

You're over near Navarre, aren't you? If I remember right you lost a couple of hives. Good luck and I hope you are able to get a few swarms.


----------



## Farmercal (May 19, 2015)

Congrats on the capture. The last swarm I caught last year was from our tangerine tree. What is it with bees and tangerine trees?


----------



## Richinbama (Jan 15, 2018)

Very kewl.on the catch !!! I'm New and look forward to catching a swarm myself. In North bama, I'm not sure when they begin, but I'm putting out boxes next week. Fingers crossed, for us all !!! 😁


----------

